#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Ruime 2 kmr app. (70 vierkante mtr) te huur, omgeving amsterdam.

## Akhie1000

Pm me voor mee info.

Salam

----------


## Alchemist

hoeveel huur wordt er gevraagd

Grt Ab

----------

